# Prescription For Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One thing that I notice in all the e-mails that I get from trainees is that people are really confused about the way to get rid of their body fat. Many factors contribute to this confusion but the main one, in my opinion, are the infomercials that appear on T.V. as well as articles written [...]

*Read More...*


----------

